# Changing Power of attorney



## Conf (30 Sep 2011)

Hi

My mother set up an enduring power of attorney a number of years ago but now wants to change who she nominates as attorney. She has got conflicting legal advice on whether current nominated attorney needs to be informed of change. She is still of sound mine so POA is not registered. Any ideas?


----------



## hastalavista (5 Oct 2011)

as its not registered then it does not come into force so I don't see why the need other than courtesy so as to eliminate the risk of 2 competing applications being made for registration in the event that it becomes necessary.


----------



## Purple (14 Oct 2011)

Mods, can this be moved to Ask About Law?


----------

